# Nanner pudd'n



## benaway (Dec 17, 2015)

I have 10 ibs of bananas, peeled and mashed up.

thats 10 pounds after peeling.

right now i will add 2 gallon of water and a campden tab

let it sit for 24 hours

any suggestions ? bring em on ! you KNOW I dont know what I'm doing


----------



## barbiek (Dec 17, 2015)

Lmao well do you know how much wine you intend on ending with? How much alcohol you want to end with? 10 lbs is light and you will also want to use peels for added body. I haven't made any banana wine but I usually add banana peels to secondary to add body to most of my wines. And you might try white raisins for tanins also. Do you know what yeast your going to use? Is there a recipe your using or just winging it? Both are ok but if we are to help you wel need to know what the sg is. Check out the recipes on this site too! Hope I helped in some way! Good luck!


----------



## benaway (Dec 17, 2015)

sounds crazy, huh
2 gallons water
4 pounds sugar
1/2 the peels with the mash in the first ferment
red star champagne yeast [pasteur blanc]

no raisins, I did think about substitute a gallon of water for apple cider
I can provide a sg after i start it,,latter tonight


----------



## barbiek (Dec 17, 2015)

I wouldn't use cider I would go with white grape juice the cider would take over the banana flavoring keep us updated
Thanks


----------



## benaway (Dec 17, 2015)

barbiek said:


> I wouldn't use cider I would go with white grape juice the cider would take over the banana flavoring keep us updated
> Thanks



I think your right, I just mixed 

10 lb bananna
1 gallon water on your suggestions it was light for 2 gl water
you are correct
3 cup sugar

1 campden tap

fruit is in a mesh bag, i'll get sg after it sits and dissolves a little bit

edited in SG of 1.040


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 18, 2015)

I may be wrong but I would expect the bananas to provide far more sugar than they appear to have given you. I am not at home and don't have access to my notes but I made banana wine about two years ago and used about the same quantity of bananas you did. I recall blending the over ripe bananas in my blender with with pectic enzyme and about a gallon of water . I would have added K-meta and then after 24 hours strained the slurry, added more water to make a gallon and added enough sugar to bring the gravity up to about 1.090. I will need my notes to see if I added any acidity (at bottling time) , I recall I had added some skins (in the blender) to extract tannins s and would have used 71B for the yeast. The wine tastes much like a sauterne, in my opinion, - and not like banana.. but it needed more than a year to age


----------



## benaway (Dec 18, 2015)

I have the bananas in a mesh bag, i suspect, that may be the reason for the sg reading. If i am not mistaken 

I am in the process of boiling/simmering the peels down.
barbiek suggested added the peels on the second ferment.

mr, barbiek what about adding them now?


----------



## barbiek (Dec 18, 2015)

I have never tried boiling and simmering them has anyone else? I would think there wouldn't be anything negative give it a taste I'm thinking it might extract bitterness though sorry for the late reply I know you posted this question early this morning, had some shopping to do and just now got on here see adding banana to wine for extra body


----------



## benaway (Dec 19, 2015)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/recipes.asp

I got the idea from Jack Kelly.

simmered the peels with 3 cups of sugar, then blended the peels

added them to the ferment mesh sac. with out the water i boiled them in

took an sg. it was 1.045 added 3 cup sugar to around 1.090

it is bubbling happy as it can be.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 19, 2015)

benaway said:


> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/recipes.asp
> 
> I got the idea from Jack Kelly.
> 
> ...



Re read Jacks instructions they say to strain the water and put in fermenter this is now your must. Did you add the lemon, orange juice or zest? You'll need to add some acid so the taste isn't blan. Pectic enzyme? This will help in clearing your wine later down the road 1.085 - 1.090 is a good starting sg. What did ya do with the water you boiled them in? You stated with out the water? I take it you just made an error typing? I'll have to make some for myself, Just talking bout this isn't cutting it! Lol And it does sound good! And you can discard the mesh bag and contents adding fresh banana peels to secondary if you wish.


----------



## benaway (Dec 19, 2015)

I think i screwed the pooch on this batch, 

after the ferment has stopped, I might take a mulligan


----------



## barbiek (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't let this one batch discourage you! Even after doing lots of kits I read the instructions then re-read them and again at every step of the way I read the whole instructions again this may seem redundant but better to read and understand what and why you are taking the steps. I put this one on my todo list for the new year!


----------

